# Sikaflex Product Range | Technical Data Sheets



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I'm unsure if this link has been posted elsewhere in the past, but just in case it hasn't I thought I'd share.

Sikaflex have quite a product range and the downloadable technical data sheets provide a handy reference guide as to which product will do the best job for you and your specific project.

Sikaflex Downloads

Hope it proves useful.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are great fans of Sika products, but try to keep to one type as much as possible, which is 221. 

Peter


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have also used 221 and another which also worked well, but the Sika system is very difficult to fathom out which is the best for a particular purpose. Over the last few years I have stuck(pun) with Marineflex, it has not let me down.


----------

